# Black Sails



## rekcerW (Jun 18, 2020)

Motherfucker I'm sold. Absolute, by far, new favourite show bar-none.

I really, really, really wish there were more than 4 seasons. That shit captivated me, I love it.

Anyways, if you haven't seen it, somebody made a kickass tribute video to check it out, I fucking LOVE that show. Also it spoiled a bunch of shit in s4 for me >.< oh well


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 21, 2021)

I saw the first season awhile ago, but I might catch up on it this week so we can talk about it. Starz has some good shows, though I'm wondering if you've seen Boss?


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 22, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I saw the first season awhile ago, but I might catch up on it this week so we can talk about it. Starz has some good shows, though I'm wondering if you've seen Boss?


nope, but i'm going to now. you're adding to the list of people that have said starz is wicked, so i'm going to spend more time checking them out


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2021)

Eh, it's alright. Nothing special.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 23, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> nope, but i'm going to now. you're adding to the list of people that have said starz is wicked, so i'm going to spend more time checking them out


I caught up a bit last night, but about Boss, it was really one of Starz's breakout series along with Power and Outlander. I'll admit the network crept up on me.


----------

